# OT | Warriors Sign Free Agent Guard Dajuan Wagner



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*September 22, 2006*_
> *Warriors Sign Free Agent Guard Dajuan Wagner*
> 
> _*Sixth Overall Pick In 2002 NBA Draft Played Three NBA Seasons With Cavaliers*_
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Dajuan Wagner signs with Warriors*





> *Dajuan Wagner signs with Warriors*
> 
> *Friday, September 22, 2006*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Dajuan Wagner signs with Warriors*

So does that make Wagner the first professional athlete to play with a colostomy bag in place? Or did they leave enough of the colon so that Wagner can go to the bathroom the old fashionded way? Imagine backing down a player a who has a colostomy bag


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Dajuan Wagner signs with Warriors*

I'm not sure if Wagner has a colostomy bag or not. Some people say with the problems he had (Wagner said he had stomach problems going back to the 12th grade in high school), that it's hard to even work a normal job when you have such pain. So trying to be a professional athlete... let's just say his complications from colitis have to be over or he won't last long. It's hard to imagine a player being damaged goods in high school and college, before he ever set foot into the pros. It may be hard for Juanny to see PT out there in Golden State, but if The Baron gets injured, all the guards will move up a spot and that'd be his chance to do something.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Dajuan Wagner signs with Warriors*

What really killed Wagner the last time around (other then the biggest factor - health - of course) was that he had no left hand at all. Couldn't take lefty layups and couldn't even dribble it seemed at times with his left: if he can improve that he did seem to have the ability to get himself open


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wagner returns to NBA*

If Dajuan worked on his game, he should be able to dribble decent (not great but decent) if he's been working on his game as advertised. Some say the Wagner of old is back and a few say he's better today than he was then (for Wagner's sake, he needs to be better than what he was).



> *Wagner returns to NBA*
> 
> *By CELESTE E. WHITTAKER
> Courier-Post Staff*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Dajuan Wagner in a Golden State*












> *Dajuan Wagner in a Golden State*
> 
> *The former Camden star signed a two-year deal with the Warriors after losing a season to illness.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Dajuan Wagner in a Golden State*



> He battled colitis -- inflammation of the colon or large intestine -- and had surgery at Mount Sinai Medical Center in New York on Oct. 25 where Dr. Joel Bauer removed his colon. The colon was essentially replaced when they removed the lining out of his rectum and created an inward pouch or reservoir out of the last part of his small intestine.


No colostomy bag I see. A big win for everyone around the league including Dajuan


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Dajuan Wagner in a Golden State*



Pioneer10 said:


> No colostomy bag I see. A big win for everyone around the league including Dajuan




yeap. hope he makes a comeback ala TJ Ford.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm rooting for him. I liked Juanny, he just obviously had severe health problems. 

He does need to develop his handles, but he could find a niche as an instant offense type player.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

An off the bench scorer like Mo Williams and Barbosa?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> An off the bench scorer like Mo Williams and Barbosa?


Ellis? I belive that Warriors wanted to have decent 3rd pg/sg who could step up when Baron breaks down.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> Ellis? I belive that Warriors wanted to have decent 3rd pg/sg who could step up when Baron breaks down.


*When* Baron breaks down, or *if* Baron breaks down? I was more in the camp of *if* but then again, I've seen a few articles come up lately about the newly devoted Davis and a part of me wants to believe it's all behind him. But who knows? Well, what's your take on the situation?


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I wish him the best. I always like him and wish his stay in Cleveland could have turned out better but good luck to him now.


----------

